
Ask HN: Privacy Respecting DNA Sequencing? - sudoaza
I want to sequence my DNA and get the results. But i do not want a company to keep a copy of it. Even if it assures me it will not share it, sell it or it will keep the data &quot;anonymized&quot;. I want them to sequence it, give it and delete it. After all I&#x27;m paying for it.
Extra points if i can be sure of it, like doing it at home, which I suspect we are still far away from that.
======
ig1
All of the major companies essentially use Illumina hardware, you can find
private labs that will extract your raw data, but what do you plan to do with
it?

Without the data sets of Ancestry, 23andme, etc. the raw data isn't very
useful for most consumers.

~~~
sudoaza
I can search for specific genes on it i don't care about ancestry.

~~~
ig1
If you're looking for medical testing you're better off getting specific tests
for what you're looking for.

As you have no guarantees that you won't get errors or no-reads on the SNP you
care about and you won't get the QA process the consumer companies have.

If you've got specific medical concerns would strongly recommend you speak to
a professional medical genealogist, as it's super easy to misinterpret data
unless you've got a background in this space.

